# Vista internet connection problems



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I'm stuck. Everything can connect on my network but my personal Vista computer. I've had similar problems in the past, and they seemed to be caused by the built-in nvidia network ports. I have a Rosewill NIC, too, but it disappears from device manager and connections list after a day or two of use. Don't know how much this helps, but feel free to ask for more information.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

As requested:
United States
Optimum Online
Webstar (Scientific-Atlanta) ---- DPX2203
D-link --- DIR-655
no encryption, but would like to fix that.
Only affects the one Vista SP1 computer, though there is another windows one on the network. Vista is, according to cmd, 6.0.6001

Well, browsers are giving standard cant connect message, Opera is sayig cant connect to remote server. Vista is reporting limited connectivity. I've gone through all the choices in its diagnostics. The port is set to automatic configuration, though manual doesnt seem to work either. Theyre nvidia controlled drivers, and I have two.. Neither works. I can't see any of theother computers on the network, but I've never really been able to, something about going from wired to wireless to mac to windows. Anyways, it's a wired connection. Only this one is afflicted, and there are two wireless macs and a wired windows xp connected to it. All work fine.

Here is the cmd commands you requested. Now, don't go a hackin' me:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]

Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Will>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 1232.

PING: transmit failed, error code 1232.

PING: transmit failed, error code 1232.

PING: transmit failed, error code 1232.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Will>ping yahoo.com

Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Will>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:

Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection 2:

Node IpAddress: [169.254.247.224] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status

---------------------------------------------

WILL-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered

WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered

WILL-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered

WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered

..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Will>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Will-PC

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-5F-74-9D

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7443:fabe:7b3e:f7e0%19(Preferred)

Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.247.224(Preferred)

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-5F-74-9C

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3833E842-3AE2-45F3-B6B9-93DF7551D

96A}

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{CFC29E23-6F2F-46E3-A71B-12E4321CB

589}

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Will>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

You might also check the cable and the port on the router. I'd try a known working port on the router and a new cable if the previous reset doesn't do the trick.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

None of the items listed worked. The commands ran fine, I rebooted, exact same symptoms. I changed the port the cable goes into on the router with the xp's working one, nothing. I don't have another cable to check against that goes the distance I need it to, but I did plug the cable into a Mac and it connected fine. I can't get to 192.168.0.1 , so I think it's definitely computer side.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It might be the NIC or driver, but the cable would be my first suspect. Especially now that you have hinted that it is a long one.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe I didn't make it clear, but I tried the cable with the Mac, and it worked fine. Yes, it is a long one, but unless I configured it wrong, the apple connected fine with it. The problem is that it _might_ be the NIC or driver. In the past I've had a similar problem, and messing with the drivers fixed it, but not this time. I updated to the latest version of nvidia drivers, which was 60.* Anyways, any other tips?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac I understand, ac (before your edit) I did not. 

The nvidia driver is the latest from your PC manufacturer's web site?

If you haven't already, try installing the latest chipset drivers from their site; and then, if it is separate, the networking driver(s).


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry if the spelling isn't the best. I don't particularly like the Mac keyboard I've been using.  Anyways, I built the computer myself. On the motherboard site, MSI, I installed the newest chipset drivers. Nothing. I'll try the ones from nvidia and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does MSI have the nvidia drivers? If so, those are the ones you want.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

No luck. Neither the drivers from nvidia website or MSi's (They are identical) have fixed the issue. The problem persists.
::EDIT:: Alright, so I tried to connect by sharing the connection from the Mac's wireless to the desktop, plugged into its ethernet. Exact same problem. Maybe this has some significance? It definitely seems to confirm that the problem is desktop side.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that you've narrowed it down to a faulty NIC or motherboard. You hinted, I think, in your first post of a problem with a PCI NIC also?


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I have a PCI NIC made by Rosewill. Generally that one works, but after one or two days of use, it disappears. I can't fin any recollection of the device in device manager or internet connections. I only have the driver software. The only thing I found to fix that is removing the device from my computer, rebooting, and then putting it back in, which will let it work for a few more days, etc. The nvidia ports are built-in to the motherboard, so any support questions are to be directed to them. (nvidia is discreet about that on there site).


----------



## lili (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you have zone alarm? I had a similar problem and uninstalling zone alarm did the trick. Network connectivity on my vista machine is a thing of the past


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

".. PCI NIC ..., but after one or two days of use, it disappears"

That makes me suspect a (very slow acting) motherboard problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd replace the NIC first.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

1. I don't have zone alarm. I run comodo and avast for security.
2. How would 5 go bout replacing the my network ports if they're attached to the motherboard? Unless I misunderstood you, JohnWill, and you mean the Rosewill card. That's currently out of the system, but if you guys would like me to put it back in...


----------



## sector9 (Mar 21, 2008)

I know this sounds stupid but have you tried to unplugg the ethernet cable from the machine and completely power down the sysytem, pull the power plug and leave sit for a good 5 or 6 minutes, then plug the computer back and start it up plug the ethernet cord in and see if it works. as dumb as this sounds it has worked for me when nothing else did.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Mmm, no good. I followed your instructions, but the problem remains resiliently unbroken.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what to do guys, I'm thinking about buying a new NIC, seeing if it fixes the problem. What do you think?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's what John suggested, and I sure have no disagreement. If that doesn't work you could try a USB adapter.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to activate an older thread, but the issue isn't quite solved. I have purchased the new NIC, which is a Rosewill RC-411. it arrived today, and after following all instructions, the problem persists. Now this seems to point to something broader than just the onboard networking part of the motherboard failing. That might mean a defective motherboard, and I think it is still under warranty. Bad news is, I have an OEM copy of Vista, meaning I can change any part of my computer but my motherboard. To keep it working legitimately might cause a few hours on Microsoft's support line. Anyways, what do you guys think?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that you want to take advantage of the motherboard warranty. Be sure to keep all documentation and records (including details of phone calls) of any motherboard action in case you need it to prove your case with Microsoft.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

While Im doing this, the motherboard was purchased through Newegg. Anyone suggest RMAing through either Newegg or MSI? Haha, just learned hat this product's last warranty from the manufacture runs out in three days.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Time to get the RMA pronto!


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

On the subject of Microsoft, I was looking for a way of contacting them. However, all tech support costs either $90 or $60 per request. Do I wait for the motherboard to be replaced, and then maybe they find out, asking me to activiate, calling their activation line? Or just ingore it, as they can't really tell I've changed motherboards, even though that's breakign the agreement. Any suggestions as a course of action, or better yet, a method of contact?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if a motherboard change will cause your Windows activation, or authentication as legitimate to fail. If it does ...

This may help: http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/se...en&sGuid=20fa00d8-18e2-4f78-8c8f-1a0b8be1f355

Better yet, I think you can send an email question now: http://support.microsoft.com/oas/default.aspx?c1=509&gprid=9860


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Normally a MB change will force an activation. Just wait for the failure, then call the 800 number that pops up on the screen. After some explanation, they'll take you through the phone activation process.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

This problem has me stumped. I have received the motherboard back today. After reconnecting everything in my computer, the problem was the same. Seeing as it was the same motherboard, no activation was necessary. I was disappointed. Either MSI didn't fix it, or it's something else. I'm installing Ubuntu onto an empty partition to see if it can find internet.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Breakthrough! I'm currently posting through the afflicted computer! However, I'm currently in ubuntu 8.04, running off a live cd. However, this is monumental and, while I don't have the tech expertise to fix the problem myself, this should hopefully provide some necessary information to get the train back on the track. Thanks for a thread revival guys.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reviewing with a fresh mindset, I see we maybe didn't talk enough about firewalls. Lili raised the issue and you said you use Comodo. Usually a firewall either causes a problem or not, as opposed to letting things work for awhile and then getting in the way. But, suggest you try Safe Mode with Networking. If that works uninstall Comodo or get it configured for your LAN.

Another difference between ubuntu and Windows would be drivers. But I think you've worked that issue to death.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Safe mode with networking had the same problem. Alas, if the problem were only so easy. Is there anything more we can do with drivers? Or does anybody else have an idea?


----------



## sector9 (Mar 21, 2008)

posted by john will in a previous problem

Disable the IP Helper service:

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog

Disable IPv6:

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "ncpa.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

NOTE: You should do this for each network connection.

Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter regedit and press Enter.
2. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
3. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Inter faces\{GUID}
4. In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
5. If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. If the key exists, skip this step.
6. Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
7. In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
8. Close Registry Editor.

NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey.
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to have waited so long to respond, but haven't had time to really troubleshoot this problem. It has dropped from priority one, ever since I started to use the linux partition instead. However, I would like my Windows up and running. I tried everything that was posted. Also, there was a small discrepancy between your instructions and Microsoft's, just what to name the Broadcast Flag key. Anyways, it hasn't made a difference, at least not noticeably.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Kinda a shot in the dark: if you have Nvidea Forceware Network Access Manager, uninstall it.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

just a curiosity, but did you try removing the comodo and avast temporarily


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have the nvidia software, at least to my knowledge. As for avast and comodo, I have tried both running without them and running in safe mode, so wouldn't that make any problems caused by third party software moot? I'm thinking that reinstalling windows will end up being my ultimate course of action, but I would like to think that there is a way to save my program files without reinstalling. Does anybody have any idea how this could be caused?


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

to be honest, disabling the programs from their own interface, and/or running in safe mode w/networking is often times not enough, which is actually what prompted my question.


----------



## willdawiz (Sep 7, 2007)

bump. I have uninstalled the programs, and it hasn't helped. Is an OS reinstall my only option?


----------

